# Network issues



## Slamzee (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello all,

I replaced my Tivo 3 HD yesterday with a new Roamio Plus. My cable card was a S-Card so I have to wait until Monday to get the cable service working.

Meanwhile I have been trying to download content from Amazon, and watch Netflix, etc. I have also been trying to stream to my ipad.

I have yet to get the streaming working. Sometimes it sees the service and sometimes it doesn't. 

I can watch the network status toggle on and off, the IP address appears and then resets. When I ping the tivo internally on the network, I get a bunch of packet loss. The VuDu box on the same wiring and network switch has no drop outs. If it switch cables with the Vudu, I get the same result.

I also get the same issue happening over my home wifi if I try that.

I have an apple time capsule as my router. I have check the ports are open to go outside the network, and internally.

I also have a another series 3 in the house in another room, and it works fine, but of course no streaming. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

Slamzee said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I replaced my Tivo 3 HD yesterday with a new Roamio Plus. My cable card was a S-Card so I have to wait until Monday to get the cable service working.
> 
> ...


I can try to help with the streaming part. It's not turned on yet not not till Oct or Nov.
Are you useing a static IP? it sounds like a conflict

Watch Live TV from remote location (coming soon)


----------



## Slamzee (Aug 25, 2013)

I setup the router to reserve a specific ip for the tivo. So it is static basically. I also noticed when scanning my network, the roamio has two ip and mac addresses. One is there streaming service and the per tivo.

Streaming is supposed to be working inside the home network I thought. External is later this fall.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

Slamzee said:


> I setup the router to reserve a specific ip for the tivo. So it is static basically. I also noticed when scanning my network, the roamio has two ip and mac addresses. One is there streaming service and the per tivo.
> 
> Streaming is supposed to be working inside the home network I thought. External is later this fall.


correct inside it is working. outside coming soon. Not sure what kind of router you have but have you checked the firmware. as for the 2 MAC's and ip's might be the MoCA and Ethernet. I have not needed to do that much digging but are but IP's inside ip's or is one your inside and one for outside?


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

I have not tested inside streaming. But I just got my ipad and turned it on went to the Tivo APP and when it stared it went right to the testing for streaming devices. inside the app the little gear in the upper left next to the named tivo has a setting for streaming device setup. Try that and see if that helps.


----------



## Slamzee (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks. The 2 ip/mac address are internal. The stream service on the ipad starts, but never completed the stream test. It says it is ready to use, but the options won't appear on the ipad app.


----------



## Kolenka (Jan 2, 2013)

Slamzee said:


> Thanks. The 2 ip/mac address are internal. The stream service on the ipad starts, but never completed the stream test. It says it is ready to use, but the options won't appear on the ipad app.


I wonder if it is seeing both the Ethernet and Wifi connections, hence the the two IP addresses. It is also possible that this might be confusing the iPad app, although it shouldn't.

If you are hooked up via Ethernet, it might be worth turning off the wifi on the Roamio to see if that helps any.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

Try setting up the Roamio on WiFi dhcp let it find an IP and then try the tivo APP just for testing


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

Also make sure the Ipad is seeing WiFi and ping the IP on the ipad thne ping the roamio after it is on WiFi (DHCP)


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Surrealone said:


> correct inside it is working. outside coming soon. Not sure what kind of router you have but have you checked the firmware. as for the 2 MAC's and ip's might be the MoCA and Ethernet. I have not needed to do that much digging but are but IP's inside ip's or is one your inside and one for outside?


In my experience with the Premiere 4 with internal MoCA, it used the same MAC for both Ethernet and MoCA. I'd be able to connect it via Ethernet and connect it via MoCA at different times and the router would identify the TiVo both ways with the same MAC and distribute the same IP address. Maybe something changed with the Roamio?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

My Roamio Pro has 3 MAC ID's. I was told by customer support MAC 1 is WiFi, MAC 2 is ethernet and MAC 3 is for stream.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

That's correct. On a Roamio Plus or Pro, MAC 2 would be for the Ethernet and MoCA.


----------



## Slamzee (Aug 25, 2013)

On the iPad when I try to set up streaming, it only gets through the first 3 steps. 

The stream test fails, then if says all done ready to go, but the stream option is not shown in the watch now.

I finally saw a web web with the system status from the iPad menu. It shows two devices activated. I wonder if something is stuck half way in the device setup.


----------



## Slamzee (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is an update.

After installing a cable card and recording a show, the stream service setup finally.

So the problem seems to be that the amazon movie I bought did not have streaming rights in it, so it would fail the test.

Note to TiVo iPad programmers- check the rights on the test file before attempting stream test and give a proper error message.


----------

